# Very slow internet connection



## -XVII- (May 29, 2004)

For the past week or so my internet connection has been very sluggish. Most of the time pages just won't load. I don't know what could be causing this. When I go to Network Connections in Control Panel I notice the Sent packets (18,525) are much higher than the Received packets (17,456). Is this the problem? I've downloaded Zone alarm thinking it might be a virus or malware, but the speed of my connection remains the same. My ISP says they aren't having any problems in my area so I'm kinda lost. Can anyone help?


----------



## TheOnlyGonzo (Apr 3, 2007)

Go here and test your connection speed.

www.speedtest.net

Choose the yellow triangle icon, which should be the closest one to your location. The rest will be taken care of for you. Once this finishes, you should have what your connection speed is to the internet at that particular time. Download and Upload speeds.


----------



## -XVII- (May 29, 2004)

I can't get a full result from that site. The download speed that came back was 10200kbps. The upload test won't go through.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. Post the results link from the top of the test display page here.


----------



## amagnien (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi man...

It may not be a problem also. Because sent packets is higher when you upload and received grow up when you download. Website make the two sent and receive but more on receive. For the packets I don't find it a problem.

As JohnWill and TheOnlyGonzo make the test and test your speed. If the problem continue then contact your internet service provider it may be a provider with them...

If the problem persist just ask and will try to find another solution.


----------



## -XVII- (May 29, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. Post the results link from the top of the test display page here.


I've tried that before and I always get this message.

sorry, (ip address) is not pingable from www.dslreports.com.
Please disable firewall ping protection. See this FAQ section for more information.

I also tried speedtest.net again, but the upload test still won't start.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.

On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## -XVII- (May 29, 2004)

Broadband modem: Arris Telephone Telephony Modem Model #: TM402P/110
No router.
Wired connection.
HP pavilion 04 Model #: P6366A-ABA 520W
Windows XP-Home (Not sure if I have SP-1 or SP-2. I don't remember updating to SP-2.)

It seems the only problem is with the internet. At times I have to reload pages over and over just to get a picture or some text to show up. My start up page is sometimes just blank. Other times, like now, I can surf with little to no problem. I ran a virus scan earlier (Zone Alarm) and there were 4 infections that it quarantined, so I'm not sure if this improved performance is a result of that or not.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : trammellden
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-18-5E-28-2F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.98.32.87
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.98.32.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.68.13
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.68.162
68.87.74.162
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 17, 2008 7:30:35 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 21, 2008 1:38:03 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## amagnien (Jan 17, 2008)

The Ipconfig seems to be normal. Do you have anti-spyware program???

Because sometimes spy-ware, trojans etc... Take a part control of connection and it slow down and it cannot be seen by anti-virus program. If you don't have one you can download one named Lavasoft Ad-aware. You can find it from here lavasoft.com/products/ad_aware_free.php


----------



## TheOnlyGonzo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well you are definitely getting a good connection for download, but the cause of upload could be as follows:

This is usually the result of something installed on your computer that is intercepting traffic between the web browser and the server. Examples of this would be software firewalls from ZoneAlarm, McAfee or Symantec. Try momentarily disabling the firewall to see if it is the source of the problem. Make sure you don't leave it disabled! Any software firewall should work with Speedtest.net if configured properly. For example with ZoneAlarm you must make sure that none of the boxes are checked in the custom cookie control menu.

This was taken from the speedtest.net website under their Q&A page. Check it out if you want.
www.speedtest.net/qna.php

Just make sure that you turn the firewall back on if you do decide to turn it off just for the test.
The ipconfig /all results do look normal, but if you found indications of any virus then you should really look in that direction for possible causes to the slow connection.

Good luck, and let us know if you find any other issues or if you think you have corrected the current one.


----------



## -XVII- (May 29, 2004)

I have Spywareguard and Zone Alarm running. Also I've run Ad-aware, Spybot search and destroy, and Zone Alarm to take care of anything any of the other scans wouldn't find.

Also, I should mention that since last night I can still see an improvement in speed. I still have to click on certain links 2 or 3 times, but with other links it's as if there is no problem.


----------



## TheOnlyGonzo (Apr 3, 2007)

You might want to run Hijackthis and post the report in a new thread and ask for help in that forum. Sounds as if you might have an issue with some spyware of some sort.


----------



## -XVII- (May 29, 2004)

I'll do that. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## TheOnlyGonzo (Apr 3, 2007)

Your welcome


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. Post the results link from the top of the test display page here.


----------

